

Valleywag: I'm too sexy for my install script - plusbryan
http://valleywag.com/tech/xobni/im-too-sexy-for-my-install-script-301109.php

======
paul
I like this. All products should expose the people and personalities behind
them. I hate the idea that products simply emerge from faceless cogs in a
monolithic corporation.

In addition to giving a product more personality, it will keep developers more
personally involved in the product and users due to the greater sense of
ownership and identity.

~~~
far33d
Agreed. I was incredibly disappointed that zuckerberg "thanked" his developers
at the end of the f8 presentation, but neglected to have a slide with their
names.

This is one thing the film industry has right... it's nice to say to my
friends and family "hey, if you sit around til the end, you'll see my name".

